# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kivenlahden metro

## kuukanko

Espoo suostuu tarvittaessa aloittamaan Länsimetron jatkeen Kivenlahteen omilla rahoilla jo 2015.

Ylen uutinen

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Katsokoon nyt ensin, kuinka paljon omaa rahaa palaa nykyiseen Länsimetroon. Valtion osuus kuitenkin on jo päätetty ja se pitänee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noinkohan tuo menee Espoon valtuustossa läpi... Jatkosta päätettäessä lienee tiedossa Länsimetron hyväksyttämiseen käytetty kustannusarvio ja sen rakentamisen todellinen loppusumma. Saunalahteenkin on kaavailtu tehtävän tunnelia koko matka.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Yksi pointti on tuo todellinen hintataso, joka on tiedossa vasta vuosien päästä. Toinen tärkeä pointti on se, että kohta ovat edessä kuntavaalit. Nykyinen valtuusto ei ehdi päättää metron jatkosta ja vaalien jälkeen Espoon valtuusto voi olla hyvinkin erinäköinen kuin nyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

Aika vaikea keksiä, millä Espoo rahoittaa liki miljardin jatkometron. Varmaan ajatus on, että valtiohan maksaa kolmanneksen. Eli saman verran kuin millä hinnalla saisi kunnollisen ratikan ilmaiseksi. Mutta tosiasiassahan Espoo taitaa olla seudun velkaisin kunta kunnan ja sen omistamien yhtiöiden yhteisen velan noustessa luokkaan 6000 /asukas. Ja tässä ei liene vielä mukana nyt rakenteilla olevan metron lainoituksia. Niistäkin tulee jo liki 2000 /asukas lisää.

Arvelen, että Kivenlahden/Saunalahden metrosta pitää puhua nyt siksi, että saadaan Suomenojan puhdistamon alueelle tehokas kerrostalokaava ja joku rakennusprojektikin käyntiin Suurpeltoon pettyneille gryndereille. Valtuustolle tietty luvataan, että Suomenojan hetteikköjen myynnistä saadaan rahat metron maksamiseksi. Mutta en oikein siihen usko kaupungissa, joka ostaa kovalla hinnalla yksityisiltä maanomistajilta kaavoitettuja maita Suurpellossa.

Kauhuskenaariossani Espoo myy lopulta konkurssipesänsä Helsingille, jolloin joudun itse näiden hölmöilyjen maksajaksi. Sillä sitten kun Espoolla on nykyisten velkojen lisäksi vielä velka jatkometrosta, nousee omakin velkaosuuteni noin 3500 eurolla, kun Espoon velat jaetaan helsinkiläisille. Ei kiitos!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Aika vaikea keksiä, millä Espoo rahoittaa liki miljardin jatkometron.


Mistä sinä olet tuon kustannusarvion repäissyt? Alustavan yleissuunnitelman mukaan Matinkylä - Kivenlahti maksaa 609 miljoonaa vuoden 2011 kustannustasossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä sinä olet tuon kustannusarvion repäissyt? Alustavan yleissuunnitelman mukaan Matinkylä - Kivenlahti maksaa 609 miljoonaa vuoden 2011 kustannustasossa.


Samalta pohjalta kuin Matinkylän metro, josta Espoon valtuusto teki rakentamiskehoituspäätöksen hintaan 452 M, mutta jonka hankesuunnitelmahinta oli 2 vuotta myöhemmin 812 M ja jonka kokonaishinta on nyt miljardin luokassa, kun lasketaan mukaan ne asemat, joita ei alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa ollut, automaattihullutuksen kustannus sekä tie-, katu- ja pysäköintijärjestelyt, joita ei laskettu metron budjettiin mukaan, mutta jotka on pakko tehdä. Niiden hintaa näkyy mm. HLJ:n hankelistassa.

Sen, että näissä hinnoissa vedätetään, Espoon toimialajohtaja myönsi muistaakseni täysin avoimesti jossain lehtijutussakin. Eli että on suunnitelmallista, että ensin esitetään liian pieniä kustannusarvioita, jotta saadaan aikaiseksi päätöksiä. Kun niitä ei saataisi, jos kerrottaisiin, mitä hanke todellisuudessa maksaa.

Käypä vaikka kertaamassa, minkä hintaisia kaikenlaiset hankkeet ovat aikojen kuluessa olleet. Olen koonnut PLJ/HLJ-suunnitelmissa esitettyjä hakehintoja HLJ-sivullani Kaupunkiliikenne.netissä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mistä sinä olet tuon kustannusarvion repäissyt? Alustavan yleissuunnitelman mukaan Matinkylä - Kivenlahti maksaa 609 miljoonaa vuoden 2011 kustannustasossa.


Ehkä samasta paikasta kuin Pisaralle repäistään miljardin hinta? Sen kustannusarviohan on alle 600 miljoonaa nykyisessä kustannustasossa. Siis vähemmän kuin metrolla Matinkylä-Kivenlahti.

----------


## petteri

> Ehkä samasta paikasta kuin Pisaralle repäistään miljardin hinta?


Onkohan tuo tarkoitushakuinen kustannuskäsitys peräisin samasta kaupunkiliikennelähteestä, joka väittää ratikoiden kulkevan kaduilla yhtä lujaa kuin metro eristetyllä radalla kunhan vaan liikennevaloja vähän säädetään? Ja jonka mukaan ratikkahankkeiden kustannusarviot eivät heitä ainakaan ylöspäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkohan tuo tarkoitushakuinen kustannuskäsitys peräisin samasta kaupunkiliikennelähteestä, joka väittää ratikoiden kulkevan kaduilla yhtä lujaa kuin metro eristetyllä radalla kunhan vaan liikennevaloja vähän säädetään? Ja jonka mukaan ratikkahankkeiden kustannusarviot eivät heitä ainakaan ylöspäin.


Kustannuskäsitys on peräisin siitä kaupunkiliikennelähteestä, joka tuottaa viranomaisominaisuudessa metro- ja junahankkeista sekä kustannusarvioita että toiminnallisia selityksiä, jotka parin vuoden kuluttua aina osoittautuvat vääriksi. Ja niin päin, että kustannukset nousevat roimasti ja toiminnalliset lupaukset karisevat olemattomiin. Näitä espoolaisen toimialajohtajan lausunnon mukaan tarkoituksellisesti väärin esitettyjä kustannuskäsityksiä kootaan noin neljän vuoden välein Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmaan (aiemmin nimi oli pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunitelma). Ilmeisesti nimimerkki Petteri pidät näitä papereita epäuskottavina, kun niistä käy ilmi kustannusarvioiden virheellisyys, jota et kykene hyväksymään.

Vastaavasta valehtelusta raitiotiehankkeiden kohdalla voisit esittää perustelut väitteellesi.

Raitioliikenteen nopeudesta en välitä kanssasi kinata, koska on jo moneen kertaan osoittautunut, että et ymmärrä asiaa, etkä edes halua ymmärtää. Asenteesi on osoittautunut olevan, että kaikki positiivinen raitioliikenteestä on mielestäsi valehtelua, joten on turha tuhlata aikaa maailman raitioteistä saatujen kokemusten kertaamiseen sinulle. Elä sinä onnellisena omassa utopiassasi, me muut tulemme toimeen todellisen maailman kanssa. No, joulunahan saa uskoa Joulupukkiinkin.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Elä sinä onnellisena omassa utopiassasi, me muut tulemme toimeen todellisen maailman kanssa. No, joulunahan saa uskoa Joulupukkiinkin.


Kiitos joulutoivotuksista, toivotan sinulle samoin sanoin hyvää joulua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:44 ----------




> Vastaavasta valehtelusta raitiotiehankkeiden kohdalla voisit esittää perustelut väitteellesi.


Löytyyhän niitä, vaikka esimerkiksi Tramwest-haaveet muutama vuosi sitten. Tosipaikan tullen hinta olisi likimain tuplaantunut samalle tasolle kuin pikaratikat muuallakin Euroopassa. Samanlaista kustannusarvointia kuin metrokioskissa löytyy muualtakin. Toinen esimerkki on raide-jokeri, jonka kustannusarvio on laskettu matalimman mukaan. Ainakin jos yhtään verrataan vastaaviin hankkeisiin muualla Euroopassa. Toki Suomessa ei ole rakennettu yhtään merkittävää uutta ratikkalinjaa pitkään aikaan, joten vielä ei löydy faktaa kustannusarvioiden muutoksista. Muutaman korttelin kiskonpätkät on peruskadunrakennusta, jossa kustannusarviot pitävät paremmin.

----------


## teme

Se nyt on ihan selvä asia että pintaratikkarata maksaa vähemmän kuin täystunneli. Kustannusarviot on toki arvioita, mutta samoin tuntuisi järkevältä että vähemmän erikoisrakenteita sisältävän radan hinta-arvio olisi paremmin kohdallaan. Euroopassa raideprojektit ylittää hinta-arvionsa keskimäärin n. 35%. 
http://flyvbjerg.plan.aau.dk/COSTFREQ4.pdf

Ja tämä tavalla joka sa tutkijat sen kuten he sen toisessa tutkimuksessa hyötyjen liioittelusta totevat:



> ..seemingly rational forecasts that underestimate costs and overestimate benefits have long been an established formula for project approval. Forecasting is here mainly another kind of rent-seeking behavior, resulting in a make-believe world of misrepresentation that makes it extremely difficult to decide which projects deserve undertaking and which do not.


http://flyvbjerg.plan.aau.dk/Traffic91PRINTJAPA.pdf
Kuulostaako tutulta?  :Smile: 

Raide-Jokerissa on muuten 15% riskivaraus, Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa 0%, automaattimetroprujuista en moista löydä, mutta eihän siinä ole mitään kustannusriskejä.

----------


## petteri

> Raide-Jokerissa on muuten 15% riskivaraus, Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa 0%


Länsimetron Matinkylä - Kivenlahti välin 609 miljoonan kustannusarviossa on 10 % varaus yllättäviin kustannuksiin.

----------


## hmikko

> automaattimetroprujuista en moista löydä, mutta eihän siinä ole mitään kustannusriskejä.


No eihän niitä ainakaan enää tarvinne sanoa riskeiksi, kun automaatin ja laituriovien kanssa ovat "yllätykset" jo toteutuneet.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Löytyyhän niitä, vaikka esimerkiksi Tramwest-haaveet muutama vuosi sitten. Tosipaikan tullen hinta olisi likimain tuplaantunut samalle tasolle kuin pikaratikat muuallakin Euroopassa. Samanlaista kustannusarvointia kuin metrokioskissa löytyy muualtakin. Toinen esimerkki on raide-jokeri, jonka kustannusarvio on laskettu matalimman mukaan. Ainakin jos yhtään verrataan vastaaviin hankkeisiin muualla Euroopassa. Toki Suomessa ei ole rakennettu yhtään merkittävää uutta ratikkalinjaa pitkään aikaan, joten vielä ei löydy faktaa kustannusarvioiden muutoksista. Muutaman korttelin kiskonpätkät on peruskadunrakennusta, jossa kustannusarviot pitävät paremmin.


Kysytään sitten niin päin, että minkä väität/arvioit heittävän ratikkahankkeissa eniten: Rakennusosien määrien (esim. putkiasennusta x metriä tai maankaivuuta x kuutiometriä), rakennusosien hintojen, materiaalien hintojen, työsuoritusten määrän, työsuoritusten hintojen vai konekustannusten?

Erityisen olennaista on ymmärtää massojen ja materiaalien suuruusluokkaero erityisesti tunnelimetron (esim. ratatunnelin poikkileikkaus n. 28 m^2) ja maantasoon rakennettavan raitiotien (rata-alue esim. 8 m leveä ja perustetaan 2 m syvyyteen) välillä. Jos raitiotien tapauksessa tälle poikkileikkausalalle ilmaantuu yllättäviä putkia tms, niin siinä ne samalla tulee kaivettua esiin kun rataa perustetaan. Ja kun kaivat yhdelle putkelle kaivannon, niin kaivat sen helposti muillekin samalla.

Maanpäällinen raskasraide taas vaatii (oletetaan että vaatii) täydellisen eristämisen muusta liikenteestä, joten on rakennettava siltoja ja korkeita penkkoja tai syviä kuiluja. Ja kaluston geometriavaatimusten takia rata eri voi olla kovinkaan mäkinen ja mutkainen.

Samoin metrotunneliin ja asemille tarvitaan kaikenlaisia laitteita: paloilmaisin- ja sammutusjärjestelmiä, savupoistopuhaltimia, normaaleja lvis-laitteita jne. Tietysti raitioratojenkin kustannuksia nostavat nykyaikaiset vaihteenohjaus- ja opastinjärjestelmät.

Arvaan seuraavat kysymykset: Ratapohjan kantavuus ja tasoristeysten (sisältää liikennevaloristeykset) toimivuus. Ja vastaukset: Bussien ja raitiovaunujen akselimassojen suuruusluokka ei kauheasti eroa toisistaan ja yksittäiseen risteykseen on helppo ohjelmoida "näkymätön" 100 % etuus raitiovaunulle käyttämällä vaiheiden rotaatioksi kutsuttua toimintoa, joka Suomessa on esitelty Jenka-projektissa toteutetun Syvari-ohjaustavan myötä. Muiden kahden pysäkin välillä olevan risteyksen valo-ohjaus sitten sovitetaan tähän isompaan risteykseen.

Pari hyödyllistä linkkiä lisätiedon lähteille, ei tosin kovin kevyttä luettavaa Infra 2006 Rakennusosa- ja hankenimikkeistö ja JENKA - Joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuudet jokaiseen kaupunkiin

----------


## petteri

> Kysytään sitten niin päin, että minkä väität/arvioit heittävän ratikkahankkeissa eniten: Rakennusosien määrien (esim. putkiasennusta x metriä tai maankaivuuta x kuutiometriä), rakennusosien hintojen, materiaalien hintojen, työsuoritusten määrän, työsuoritusten hintojen vai konekustannusten?


Suomen uusissa ratikkahankkeissa on laskettu paljolti vain radan ja pysäkkien kustannuksia, radan vaatimat muutokset muuhun infraan on jätetty pois. Jos rakennetaan pysäkki, sille pitää olla turvallinen pääsy, samoin raitiovaunuradan yli pitää olla turvallinen pääsy: Osassa kaduista joudutaan raitiovaunukaistan rakentamisen jälkeen rakentamaan alikulkuja ihan samalla lailla kuin silloin kun kokoojakatuja muutetaan kaksikaistaisista nelikaistaisiksi. 

Esimerkkinä voidaan ottaa vaikka Vihdintien ja Jokerin risteys. Tuo liikenneympyrä on kevyen liikenteen kannalta aika huono, kun Jokeri rakennetaan, vaihdot ja kevyt liikenne sen alueella lisääntyvät merkittävästi. Raide-jokerin suunnitelmassa on lähdetty siitä, että sen läpi vaan vedetään raitiovaunukiskot ja rakennetaan pysäkki, ei muuta. Ei ole huomioitu sitä, että mahdollisesti risteystä pitää uudistaa merkittävästi, jotta sen ympäristö vastaa nykyaikaista käsitystä kevyen liikenteen turvalllisuudesta ja raitioliikenteen toimivuudesta ja kunnollisista vaihtoyhteyksistä. 

Samoin tasoristeysratkaisujen määrä on suhteessa tavoiteltavaan nopeustasoon ylimitoitettu. Eli joko kustannukset nousevat tai pikaratikasta tuleekin hidasratikka. 

Esimerkiksi Ranskassa uusien raitiolinjojen kustannuksiin lasketaan kaikki erät eikä ajatella, että suuren osan kuluista maksaa joku muu. Suomalaiset hankkeet on siis tarkoitushakuisesti rajattu niin, että ne vaikuttaisivat halvemmilta kuin ne ovatkaan.

Toki näyttää myös, että isommissa hankkeissa yksikkökustannuksetkin arvioidaan usein alakanttiin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Joo, mutta se että puolivälissä lyödään hanskat tiskiin vaikka valittuun ratkaisuun olisi voinut myös vaikuttaa, ei siitä voi syyttää kuin itseään.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Joo, mutta se että puolivälissä lyödään hanskat tiskiin vaikka valittuun ratkaisuun olisi voinut myös vaikuttaa, ei siitä voi syyttää kuin itseään.


Päätänihän mä tässä seinään lyön, mutta...

Viitsisitkö selittää, mitä tarkoitat? Jos joukko ihmisiä tekee _vapaaehtoisesti_ vaihtoehtoisen suunnitelman, ja tekee kaikkensa sen edistämiseksi, miten ihmeessä tämä tarkoittaa hanskojen lyömistä tiskiin puolivälissä?

----------


## Kantokoski

Länsimetron jatkeen osalta seisoivat tumput suorina jo lyötyään hanskat tiskiin, vaikka tehdystä ratkaisusta olisi voinut saada paremman edellyttämällä pintaratkaisun tutkimisen. Mutta suut olivat supussa.

----------


## hmikko

> Joo, mutta se että puolivälissä lyödään hanskat tiskiin vaikka valittuun ratkaisuun olisi voinut myös vaikuttaa, ei siitä voi syyttää kuin itseään.


TramWest-suunnitelman päivitetty versio on julkaistu 28. 2. 2008. Espoon valtuusto äänesti Länsimetron puolesta 26. 9. 2006. Kyseisen valtuuston päätöksen reunaehtona oli valtion sitoutuminen myös Kivenlahteen ulottuvaan kakkosvaihtoehtoon. Toisin sanoen TramWest-ryhmä teki töitä ainakin puolitoista vuotta sen jälkeen, kun metroratkaisu oli hyväksytty valtuustotasolla.

----------


## Kani

> Se että ratikkapuolue seisoi tumput suorina silloin kun olisi ollut aika toimia, niin siitä saa syyttää vaan itseään. Pintaradalle oli useita edellytyksiä, ja ratikkapuolue ei edes hiiskunut pintaradan selvitysedellytyksestä. Suuri virhe.


Olit ilmeisesti itse tekemässä toteutunutta selvitystä, kun olet noin tuohtunut. Voisitko valaista enemmän asiaa ja osuuttasi seudun joukkoliikennehankkeissa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Länsimetron jatkeen osalta seisoivat tumput suorina jo lyötyään hanskat tiskiin, vaikka tehdystä ratkaisusta olisi voinut saada paremman edellyttämällä pintaratkaisun tutkimisen. Mutta suut olivat supussa.


Miksi ratikkapuolueen pitäisi ylipäätään ottaa kantaa siihen, tehdäänkö Kivenlahden metro pintaan vai tunneliin? Se on metro silti. Käsittämätön tämä syyllistämistarpeesi. Yhtä hyvin voisin syyllistää sinua metropuolueeseen kuuluvana siitä, että seisoit tumput suorina 30 vuotta, kun Espoossa jahkattiin länsimetron kanssa.

----------


## sub

Kivenlahteen kannattaa muutenkin mennä tunnelissa jos Espoo päättää jatkeen toteuttaa. Lisääntyvän rakennusoikeuden arvo noilla seuduilla kompensoi varmasti hyvin mahdollista rakennuskustannusten hintaeroa pintavaihtoehtoon nähden.

----------


## hylje

Metron aiheuttama maan arvon nousu kun on ollut niin tehokasta Kalasatamasta itään. Maa on niin kallista, että sen paras käyttö on nelikaistainen katu eritasoristeyksin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Nyt puhutaan länsimetron jatkeesta, eli osuudesta Matinkylä-Saunalahti. Ratikkapuolue olisi voinut vaikuttaa siihen että rata tehdään pintaan, mutta suut olivat supussa. Tunnelimetro on hyvä ratkaisu Matinkylään asti, mutta sen jälkeen olisi ollut paljon edellytyksiä pintaradalle, mutta kukaan ei hiiskunut asiasta, edes sen vertaa että pintalinjaus olisi selvitetty. Oleellisesti pintarata ei tietenkään ole erityisen parempi kuin tunnelirata - paitsi maisemat. Edes niiden maisemien takia jatkeosuus olisi voinut olla pinnassa.

Tramwest suunnitelmaa päivitettiin, mutta ei silloin kun päätettiin jatkeesta, ei kukaan hiiskunut sanallakaan että tutkittaisiin metrojatkeen pintareitti. Seisoivat suut supussa, lapaset kädessä, kun hanskat oli lyöty tiskiin. Ja miksi Tramwest suunnitelmaa edes päivitettiin? Sitä päivitettiin nimimerkki Sebastinin esittämän kritiikin takia, jolloin Tramwestiin lisättiin muun muassa eritasoratkaisuja tasoristeysten sijaan.

----------


## sub

> Metron aiheuttama maan arvon nousu kun on ollut niin tehokasta Kalasatamasta itään. Maa on niin kallista, että sen paras käyttö on nelikaistainen katu eritasoristeyksin.


Tarkoitin lähinnä Kivenlahden metron tilannetta, tunneli versus pintarata. Se on selvä, että mihinkään taloudellisesti järkeviin ratkaisuihin ei olla päästy, eikä päästä millään osuudella kun konseptina on metro.

----------


## Kani

> Sitä päivitettiin nimimerkki Sebastinin esittämän kritiikin takia, jolloin Tramwestiin lisättiin muun muassa eritasoratkaisuja tasoristeysten sijaan.


Kerro terveisiä Sebastinille!

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sitä päivitettiin nimimerkki Sebastinin esittämän kritiikin takia,


Tarkkanäköinen huomio kirjoittajalta, joka ei ollut edes foorumin jäsen tuohon aikaan... Osaatko kertoa muiden täältä suljettujen nimimerkkien saavutuksia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä päivitettiin nimimerkki Sebastinin esittämän kritiikin takia, jolloin Tramwestiin lisättiin muun muassa eritasoratkaisuja tasoristeysten sijaan.


Tramwestiin tehtiin päivitys siksi, että kustannustaso tarkistettiin kun julkaistiin uusia metrosuunnitelmia uusin kustannuksin. Lainaus projektin etusivulta:



> TramWest julkaistiin ensi kerran maaliskuussa 2006. Kun länsimetron kasvanut kustannusarvio tuli julkisuuteen tammikuussa 2008, ryhdyimme tarkistamaan, mitä kuluneet kaksi vuotta ovat vaikuttaneet TramWestiin.


Vuoden 2006 jälkeen Helsingissä oli myös tehty isojakin kaavoituspäätöksiä, joista osa oli ristiriidassa vuoden 2006 Tramwest-suunnitelman kanssa. Nämä uudet kaavat otettiin huomioon Tramwestiin alkuvuodesta 2008.

JLF:llä nimimerkkiä Sebastin käyttävä henkilö ei kuulunut porukkaamme.

Antero

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Metron aiheuttama maan arvon nousu kun on ollut niin tehokasta Kalasatamasta itään.


HSL:n julkaisussa 30/2010 kirjoitetaan:

"...asunnon hinta riippuu merkittävästi metroaseman läheisyydestä, jota on mitattu aineistoissa asunnon ja aseman välisenä linnuntie-etäisyytenä (kuva 6.5). Tämä kuvaa liikenneyhteyden paikallista vaikutusta.  Tuloksen mukaan 250750 metrin etäisyydellä asunnon hinta on noin 4 % korkeampi kuin yli 1000 metrin etäisyydellä, kun muut tekijät on kontrolloitu. Välittömästi metroaseman lähellä (alle 250 m.) positiivinen vaikutus on pienempi kuin 250750 metrin etäisyydellä, mikä viittaa metroaseman läheisyyden mukanaan tuomiin negatiivisiin ulkoisvaikutuksiin (häiriöt, melu, liikenne)."

Asuinkiinteistöjen arvoa nykyisen metroverkon alueella on tutkittu ja keskimäärin kiinteistöjen arvo on kasvanut 250 - 750 metrin etäisyydella metroasemista. Yli kilometrin etäisyydellä metroasemista kiinteistöjen arvo on hieman negatiivinen verrattuna metroa edeltävään aikaan. Muutokset johtuvat saavutattavuuden muutoksista.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuo 4 % vielä tee Kontulasta Munkkiniemeä. Ei edes Roihuvuoresta Munkkivuorta. Itä-Helsingin asuntojen hintataso laahaa kaukana perässä. Metrosta huolimatta, metron vuoksi, metron ansiosta. Valitkaa itse mukavin ja sopivin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, miksei nämä ratojen ja moottoriteiden varsilla asuvat sitten halua muuttaa niiden ratojen ja moottoriteiden varsille? Ei kenenkään ole pakko asua kaupungissa. Mutta jos kaupunkiin haluavat haluavat kaupunkia, miksi vaihtoehdoksi tyrkytetään vain radanvartta? Kaupunki on suosittua, kaupunkia halutaan lisää ja kaupunkiin halutaan muuttaa muualta. Kantakaupungissa on ehkä muutama Westendiä tai Haukilahtea halvempi kolo, mutta näin pääpiirteittäin kaupungin neliöhinnat ovat niin korkeita - eikä hinnannousuille näy loppua - että kyllä sen luulisi jo todistavan.


Kallio, Sörnäinen, Vallila, Alppila, Hermanni, Pasila ym ovat halpoja alueita kantakaupungissa. Ovat halvempia kuin monet Vantaan ja Espoon lähiöt. Johtuen usein että talot ovat huonokuntoisia ja naapurusto  epämääräistä sakkia. Vastaavasti lähiöistä Tapiola ja oikeastaan koko Espoo lukuunottamatta muutamia keski-Espoon lähiöitä ja kehäkolmosen ulkopuoli on kallista. Vantaa lukuunottamatta Tikkurilaa ympäristöineen ja Itä-Helsingin lähiöt lukuunottamatta Vuosaaren Aurinkolahtea ovat halpoja tietenkin. 



> Minkäköhän lasket kantakaupungiksi? Omasta mielestäni tiivis kaupunki loppuu Töölön ja Kallion jälkeen. Sinnekin on väliin saatu sellaista ryteikköä, joita ei voi kaupungiksi väittää. Näiden oikeasti tiiviiden kaupunginosien hintatasoa ei kyllä voita mikään radanvarsi tai merenranta.


Helsingistä ulkomaille muuttaneilla on yhteistä se että eivät näe nykyistä Suur-Helsinkiä kokonaisuutena. Nähdään vain se puolen miljoonan pikkukaupunki josta lähdettiin ja kuvitellaan että tiedetään kaikki asiat paljon paremmin. Virallinen kantakaupungin raja menee ymmärtääkseni Arabia-Käpylä-Pasila-Pikku-Huopalahti- linjaa pitkin sisällyttäen nämä. Ja jos sitä laajennetaan niin ei ole takeita että uudet "kaupunginosat" olisivat yhtä houkuttelevia kuin vanhat ja arvostetut. Ongelma on siinä että Helsinkiä ei osata rakentaa yhtä viihtyisäksi ja kiinnostavaksi kuin muita Euroopan suurkaupunkeja, osataan rakentaa vain käytännöllistä ja rumaa ja asuttaa epämääräisellä sakilla. Turku ja monet pienemmät kaupungit Suomessa ovat viihtyisämpiä ja asuminen on halvempaa  tietenkin siksi että niissä ei ole työllistymismahdollisuudet Helsingin luokkaa. Turun pääkaupunkiaseman menetys ja sitä seurannut palo1820-luvulla  ja Viipurin menetys 1944 olivat pahimmat takaiskut Suomen urbanismin kehitykselle. Molemmat venäläisten aiheuttamia. Mutta silti, ainakin 1970-luvulle asti pystyttiin Helsinkiä rakentamaan samoja tyylisuuntauksia noudattaen kuin Tukholmaa ja muita pohjois-Euroopan kaupunkeja. Sen jälkeen iski metsälähiövimma ja keskustasta pako. Silti, meidän lähiöt eroavat esim Ruotsin lähiöistä siten että ne rakennettiin suomalaisia varten, ei siirtolaisia, ja ympäristö suunniteltiin huolellisemmin. Se on taannut että kokonainen sukupolvi, pari ovat viihtyneet niissä, tai eivät ainakaan koe kantakaupungissa asumisen olevan ylihinnan maksamisen arvoista. 

Helsingin seudulla ja myös kaupungissa asuu nyt saman verran väkeä kuin Tukholman seudulla ja kaupungissa asui 1970-luvulla. Silloin Tukholman keskustaan pääsi nopealla raideliikenteellä eli metrolla  ja pendeltågilla + Saltsjöbananilla yhteensä 9 ilmansuunnasta keskustaan, ja se työmatkojen helppous on ollut yksi koko Ruotsin talousmenestyksen edellytys, siis se  ettei työmatkoihin uppoa ruuhkien vuoksi tunteja. Helsingissä pääsee vain neljästä suunnasta junalla ja metrolla, länsimetron valmistuttua viidestä. Silti jää aukkoja ja ihmiset istuvat tuntikaupalla päivää kohden  autoissaan ja busseissa ja raitiovaunussa. Voin kuvitella että Nokian työntekijöistä osa tympääntyi huonoista liikenneyhteyksistä ja lähtivät parempien liksojen tai myös parempien työskentely- ja elinympäristöjen perään muualle maailman ja siitä Nokian alamäki alkoi.   Pienelle pohjoismaalle on tärkeää että pääkaupunki joka on koko maan hermokeskus toimii ja matkoihin ei tuhraudu puolta päivää. Etelä-Euroopassa ihmisillä on aikaa istua vaikka koko viikko ruuhkassa, mutta ei täällä, näin se on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kallio, Sörnäinen, Vallila, Alppila, Hermanni, Pasila ym ovat halpoja alueita kantakaupungissa. Ovat halvempia kuin monet Vantaan ja Espoon lähiöt.


Tarkistapa hintakäsitystäsi,  Espoon kalleinkaan postinumero ei esimerkiksi ole Kalliota (00530) kalliimpi.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/asuminen/a...596010321.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkistapa hintakäsitystäsi,  Espoon kalleinkaan postinumero ei esimerkiksi ole Kalliota (00530) kalliimpi.
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/asuminen/a...596010321.html


Pelkkä neliöhinta ei kerro koko totuutta koska lähiöissä myytävät asunnot ovat keskimäärin isompia ja paremmin perheille sopivia kuin keskikaupungilla. Itäisen kantakaupungin  korkeat neliöhinnat selittyvät sillä että asunnot ovat hyvin pieniä, yleensä yksiöitä eli sopivia vain yhden hengen jatkuvaan asumiseen, sinkulta voi aina pyytä enemmän kuin pariskunnalta tai perheeltä. Toinen juttu pn että se ei ole hullu joka pyytää vaan hullu joka maksaa ja toiseksi Kalliossa ym asutaan enemmän vuokralla koska tiedetään että se elämänvaihe kun asutaan siellä on tilapäistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Näinhän Helsingissä onneksi tullaan tekemään. Yleiskaavaa suunnitellaan siltä pohjalta, että laajennetaan kantakaupunkia, ei lähiövyöhykettä.


Siis toivottavasti tullaan tekemään. Tähän mennessä lautakunta on hyväksynyt yhden visiopaperin.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Mutta itse asiasta, Kivenlahden metron kustannuksista ja mahdollisuuksista säästää louhintakuluissa. Hankesuunnitelman kustannusarvio on 767 M. Louhintatöiden osuutta ei ole eritelty, mutta lienevät suhteessa samat kuin Matinkylän metrossa eli 33 %. Se on 254 M. Ja Loukon mukaan tästä voi säästää 200 M. Onko tässä isokin pohtiminen objektiivisesta tiedosta?


MatinkyläKivenlahti metro, alustava yleissuunnitelma 2011 osaa kertoa seuraavan kustannusarvion (pyöristin noin tuhannen euron tarkkuuteen): 

Rata: 57 288 000 
Tunneli: 125 566 000 
Asemat: 221 650 000 
Varikko: 88 983 000 
Yhteiskustannukset: 115 970 000 

Yhteensä 609 458 000 

Tämä siis Kivenlahteen päättyvä metro, Sammallahden metrovarikolla. Parissa vuodessa kustannusarvio on näemmä noussut noin 150M. Lieneeköhän päivitetty länsimetron työmaan kustannusnousuilla.

----------


## iiko

> Pelkkä neliöhinta ei kerro koko totuutta koska lähiöissä myytävät asunnot ovat keskimäärin isompia ja paremmin perheille sopivia kuin keskikaupungilla. Itäisen kantakaupungin  korkeat neliöhinnat selittyvät sillä että asunnot ovat hyvin pieniä, yleensä yksiöitä eli sopivia vain yhden hengen jatkuvaan asumiseen, sinkulta voi aina pyytä enemmän kuin pariskunnalta tai perheeltä. Toinen juttu pn että se ei ole hullu joka pyytää vaan hullu joka maksaa ja toiseksi Kalliossa ym asutaan enemmän vuokralla koska tiedetään että se elämänvaihe kun asutaan siellä on tilapäistä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Sörnäisissä asuvana ja alueesta jotain tietävänä voin sanoa, että olet näkemyksissäsi pihalla kuin lumiukko. Se aikaisempi kommenttisi, jossa puhuit epämääräisestä sakista naapureissa oli myöskin aikamoinen limbo.

Hintojen korkeus kyllä minusta kertoo siitä, että alue on haluttu. Ei muuten tarvitse kauaa yhtä kämppää myydä, omassa asuintalossani taitaa olla kaksi viikkoa ollut maksimi, mitä on myytävä asunto ollut Oikotiellä viime aikoina. Ja mitä tulee niihin isoihin asuntoihin, niitäkin alueella on. Kaikki uudet talot on rakennettu sen 75:n neliön keskikokosäännön mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sörnäisissä asuvana ja alueesta jotain tietävänä voin sanoa, että olet näkemyksissäsi pihalla kuin lumiukko.


Joo. Jos noin karkeasti pitää sanoa, niin kerrostalokolmio Kalliossa maksaa satatonnia enemmän kuin Espoossa ja Munkassa taas maksetaan satatonnia enemmän kuin Kalliossa. Näitä on tullut seurattua viimeisen vuoden ajan jonkun verran.

Ehkä suurimpana erona on se, että Espoossa kerrostalot ovat keskimäärin paljon uudempia kuin Kalliossa/Munkassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> MatinkyläKivenlahti metro, alustava yleissuunnitelma 2011 osaa kertoa seuraavan kustannusarvion (pyöristin noin tuhannen euron tarkkuuteen): 
> 
> Rata: 57 288 000 
> Tunneli: 125 566 000 
> Asemat: 221 650 000 
> Varikko: 88 983 000 
> Yhteiskustannukset: 115 970 000 
> 
> Yhteensä 609 458 000 .


Jos skaalataan vuotta myöhemmin lasketun yleissuunnitelman loppusumman kanssa, tunnelilouhinnan kustannus on 159 M. Ja tästä Louko sanoo voitavan säästää 200 M.

Maanantaina Louko esittää Espoon kaupunginhallitukselle, että se päättää ryhtyä rakentamaan Kivenlahden metroa. Päätöstä Louko perustelee sillä, että valtiovarainvalikounnan mukaan nyt tehtävällä päätöksellä voidaan säästää jopa 200 M. Loukon perusteena käyttämä valtiovarainvaliokkunnan lausuma vaan perustuu Loukon itsensä väitteeseen, josta Louko on HBL:ssä 19.12.2013 sanonut, ettei se perustu mihinkään muuhun kuin hänen omaan ajatukseensa.

Minusta tuossa päätösesityksessä on monta muutakin omituisuutta sen lisäksi, että Louko perustelee omaa näkemystään omalla näkemyksellään. Voiko Espoossa todellakin kaupunginhallitus tehdä päätösken 800 M:n rahankäytöstä? Ja millä perusteella Espoo odottaa valtiolta rahoituspäätöstä, jota se ei ole edes valtiolta hakenut saati mitenkään valtiolle perustellut kuten valtio edellyttää? Aikataulusta ihmettelen, että kun pohjatutkimuksetkin ovat vielä tekemättä, miten louhintaurakoita voi edes kilpailuttaa? Entä kaavoitus?

Ja kaiken huippuna se, että miksi Tampereen ja Turun suunnitelmat käyttää raitiotien rakentamiseen noin 1000 /asukas ovat aivan liian suuria suunnitelmia, kun Espoossa 4000 /asukas ei ole riittävän paljon, vaan sitä pitää kasvattaa 7000 /on per asukas. Espoohan on jo nyt ilmeisesti velkaisin Suomen kunta, ja lisää siis pitäisi ottaa tuollainen 3000 /asukas.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n pääkirjoitus tänään http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/L%C...a1391233039976 pitää, ylläri, Kivenlahden metroa tärkeänä kärkihankkeena. HS kertoo hauskan luvunkin: tällä miljardi-investoinnilla saadaan metroliikenteen piiriin 50 000 asukasta.

Jos nyt sitten jaetaan se miljardi asukasmäärällä, niin "metron piiriin" eli lyhyemmän liityntäbussimatkan päähän pääsee 20 000 eurolla. Halpaa huvia?

Ja turha sanoa, ettei Kivenlahden jatke maksa miljardia. Kyllä se maksaa ja ylikin. Odottaakahan vaan. Mahtaakohan olla henkeä kohden laskettuna Euroopan kallein joukkoliikennehanke?

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS kertoo hauskan luvunkin: tällä miljardi-investoinnilla saadaan metroliikenteen piiriin 50 000 asukasta.


Vertailun vuoksi:
Espoo 248.000
Tampere 213.000
Turku 177.000

Mikä on se asia, jonka vuoksi ratikka on liian suuri investointi Tampereella tai Turussa? Mutta metro ei ole liian suuri Espoossa.

Kysyn myös, että jos rakennusliikkeet haluavat toteuttaa Finnoon visiosuunnitelman, miksi ne eivät haluaisi maksaa Finnoon metroasemaa ihan itse?

Hankesuunnitelman mukaan jatko Matinkylästä Finnoon maksaa 94 M. Se on aika pientä verrattuna visiosuunnitelman 40-kerroksisiin pilvenpiirtäjiin siinä aseman ympärillä. Yksi torni maksaa useita satoja miljoonia ja myyntihinta sen verran, että katteilla maksaa sen metronkin kevyesti. Vai eikö Finnoo olekaan hyvä ja kiinnostava business? Pelottavatko tyhjät tontit Herttoniemen metroaseman vieressä ja yli 10 vuotta tyhjillään olleet liikekiinteistöt Itäkeskuksessa Itäväylän toisella puolella? Tai vaikuttaako se, että Siilitien metroaseman läheisyydessä pohjoispuolella on omakotitaloja ja eteläpuolella tilaa vievää halpaa autokauppaa ja pienteollisuutta?

Omilla rahoillaan pelaavat investorit pelaavat toisenlaista peliä kuin kaupunkilaisten velkarahalla pelaavat.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Vertailun vuoksi:
> Kysyn myös, että jos rakennusliikkeet haluavat toteuttaa Finnoon visiosuunnitelman, miksi ne eivät haluaisi maksaa Finnoon metroasemaa ihan itse?


Ikävä kyllä parempaa kaupunkia ei aikaansaada pelkällä yksityisellä rahalla, vaan myös korkeatasoiseen joukkoliikenteeseen pitää panostaa. Kuten Finnoon metrokeskuskin osoitttaa, metron myötä Espoo panostaa paljon tiheämpään kaupunkirakenteeseen kuin aikaisemmin. Vastaavaa kehitystä ei saada aikaan ilman metroa tai muuta nopeaa raideyhteyttä.

On muuten luonnollista, että hyvien yhteyksien lähelle halutaan rakentaa ja samalla maan hinta metroasemien lähellä nousee. Se on erittäin toivottavaa kehitystä, joka johtaa myös markkinaehtoisesti sekä asumisen että palveluiden keskittymiseen joukkoliikenteen kannalta positiivisesti. Espoo voisi minusta parhaiten rahoittaa metroa pakkolunastamalla kaiken raakamaan metron alueelta ympäriltä ja ottamalla muutenkin maan arvonnousun haltuun. Muutenkin Helsingin seudulla rakennusmaan pakkolunastuksia pitäisi käyttää selvästi nykyistä enemmän.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä on se asia, jonka vuoksi ratikka on liian suuri investointi Tampereella tai Turussa? Mutta metro ei ole liian suuri Espoossa


Se sun pitää kysyä tamperelaisilta ja turkulaisilta itse. Hyvällä tuurilla kestää 20 vuotta saada ratikka näihin kaupunkeihin, kestihän metron saaminen Espooseen  50 vuotta. 




> Kysyn myös, että jos rakennusliikkeet haluavat toteuttaa Finnoon visiosuunnitelman,  Vai eikö Finnoo olekaan hyvä ja kiinnostava business? Pelottavatko tyhjät tontit Herttoniemen metroaseman vieressä ja yli 10 vuotta tyhjillään olleet liikekiinteistöt Itäkeskuksessa Itäväylän toisella puolella? Tai vaikuttaako se, että Siilitien metroaseman läheisyydessä pohjoispuolella on omakotitaloja ja eteläpuolella tilaa vievää halpaa autokauppaa ja pienteollisuutta?


Jos Itä-Helsingissä olisi yliopisto metroradan varrella niin eiköhän Siilitien ja Itiksen ympäristö näyttäisi toisenlaiselta.

Toinen juttu on että en minäkään usko että Finnooseen nousisi pikavauhtia uusi kaupunki. Se kilpailee samassa sarjassa kuin  Laajasaloon raitiotiesillan päähän rakennettava kaupunki. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingistä ulkomaille muuttaneilla on yhteistä se että eivät näe nykyistä Suur-Helsinkiä kokonaisuutena.


Jaahas... Vai näin ajattelet. Minun kohdallani olet harvinaisen väärässä. Yleensä, kun puhun Tukholmasta, saatan ihan hyvin tarkoittaa oikeastaan mitä tahansa naapurikunnan keskusta radanvarressa, ihan samalla tavalla kuin ajattelen Helsingistä - eli koko pääkaupunkiseudusta. Löydän täältä (Suur-)Tukholmasta ihan samalla tavalla korjattavaa kuin (Suur-)Helsingistä. Seuraan aktiivisesti Tukholman YIMBYä, samoin Facebookin Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmää. Näillä ryhmittymillä on hyvin samankaltaiset tavoitteet ja molempien ryhmien jäsenten kanssa olen harvinaisen usein samaa mieltä - ja näiden ryhmien jäsenet ovat harvinaisen usein minun kanssa samaa mieltä.




> Virallinen kantakaupungin raja menee ymmärtääkseni Arabia-Käpylä-Pasila-Pikku-Huopalahti- linjaa pitkin sisällyttäen nämä.


En tiedä, mikä kantakaupunki virallisesti on, en ole koskaan nähnyt siitä mustaa valkoisella. Mutta käsitteellä kantakaupunki voidaan tarkoittaa myös korttelikaupunkia - tähän korttelikaupunkiin ei ainakaan Käpylä tai Pasila kuulu. Ja Arabiassa ja Pikkuhuopalahdessa löytyy vielä tiivistettävää ennen kuin niitä oikeasti voi kutsua kokonaisuuksissaan korttelikaupungeiksi. Minun kantakaupunki-Helsinki on siis huomattavasti pienempi kuin sinun.




> Helsingissä pääsee vain neljästä suunnasta junalla ja metrolla, länsimetron valmistuttua viidestä.


Tässä Helsinki voi syyttää vain menneitä päätöksiään. Länsimetrokin olisi nyt valmis, jos alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa oltaisiin pysytty ja ymmärretty, että Helsinki ei ole Pietari tai Lontoo, vaan enemmänkin Tukholma tai Oslo. Valmiina olisi myös Töölön metro ja kaikki muut villit visiot, joita nykymetrolla ei yksin kertaisesti vain voida toteuttaa, koska raha ei kasva puissa. Tähän "metroon" saisi kätevästi liitettyä Jokerit ja muut runkolinjat, koska järjestelmä oltaisiin mitä luultavammin modernisoitu nykyaikaiseksi pikaraitiotieksi joskus 80-90-luvun taitteessa.

Ja kun kirjoitan Tukholman tunnelbanasta esimerkkinä, tarkoitan sitä verkoston laajuutta 40-luvun lopussa, jonka mahdollisti vain se, että järjestelmä oli alunperin pikaraitiotie, joka osittain muutettiin kevyeksi metroksi ja osittain rakennettiin uudelleen olemassa oleviin linjauksiin. Näin olisi toki voinut käydä myös Helsingissä, eli että pikaratikkametro olisi muutettu raskaammaksi, jos se olisi tehty jo 70-luvulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä, mikä kantakaupunki virallisesti on, en ole koskaan nähnyt siitä mustaa valkoisella. Mutta käsitteellä kantakaupunki voidaan tarkoittaa myös korttelikaupunkia - tähän korttelikaupunkiin ei ainakaan Käpylä tai Pasila kuulu. Ja Arabiassa ja Pikkuhuopalahdessa löytyy vielä tiivistettävää ennen kuin niitä oikeasti voi kutsua kokonaisuuksissaan korttelikaupungeiksi. Minun kantakaupunki-Helsinki on siis huomattavasti pienempi kuin sinun.


Nuo alueet lasketaan nyt kuitenkin kantakaupunkiin nykyään, ja Itä-Pasila on varsin tiivis kerrassaan. Ja halpa paikka lisäksi. Mutta se ei kelpaa hipstereille. 




> Tässä Helsinki voi syyttää vain menneitä päätöksiään. Länsimetrokin olisi nyt valmis, jos alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa oltaisiin pysytty ja ymmärretty, että Helsinki ei ole Pietari tai Lontoo, vaan enemmänkin Tukholma tai Oslo.


Länsimetron rakentamattomuus johtui Espoon jarruttelusta ja vaatimuksesta ajattaa kaikkia bussejaan Kampppiin. Kyllä Helsinki suunniteli metron jatkamista Lauttasaareen jo 1970-luvulla ja se olisi ollut helppo tehdä mutta Espoon bussit ei olisi saatu pysäytettyä sinne ja pelkkää Lauttasaarta palvelemaan ei länsimetrossa olis ollut järkeä. Helsinki siis eroaa Tukholmasta siten että yksittäisillä kaupungeilla on vahvempi itsemääräämisoikeus. Espoolle ominaista on myös se että siellä on aina asunut  paljon kellokkaita ministereistä ja suuryritysten pääjohtajista alkaen jotka käytännössä päättivät millaisilla liikenneratkaisuilla mentiin ja mennään nytkin. Ainoa ero on että metron vastustus on kääntynyt metron hoputtamiseksi.  :Wink: 




> Ja kun kirjoitan Tukholman tunnelbanasta esimerkkinä, tarkoitan sitä verkoston laajuutta 40-luvun lopussa, jonka mahdollisti vain se, että järjestelmä oli alunperin pikaraitiotie, joka osittain muutettiin kevyeksi metroksi ja osittain rakennettiin uudelleen olemassa oleviin linjauksiin. Näin olisi toki voinut käydä myös Helsingissä, eli että pikaratikkametro olisi muutettu raskaammaksi, jos se olisi tehty jo 70-luvulla.


Se mun täytyy tunnustaa että Stokiksessa asui  jo 50-luvulla n 800.000 asukasta, väkimäärä tosin laski 600.000 een 80-luvulle tultaessa mutta nousi jälleen ja lähenee 900.000. Ja toisaalta Tukhlmassa kuten Ruotsissa ylipäänsäö oli paljon enemmän rahaa koska 1. sen enempää kuin 2. nenkaan maailmansota ei kurjistuttanut Ruostin kansantaloutta, pikemmin paransi. Siksi siellä oli 40-luvulla valmiina esimetroverkko kauas kaupungista kun taas Helsingissä raitiotiet rajoittuivat nykyisen kantakaupungin alueelle. Helsingin vilkkain kasvukausi osui autoistumisen kasvuun ja siksi ei viitsitty uutta raideliikennettä rakentaa kuin vain suurimpiin lähiöihin sekä sinne minne meni juna ennestään.  Tätä asiaa on vatvottu tällä foorumilla kauan muissa ketjuissa. Mun käsitys on että ns Ruskeasuon runkolinjakokeilun epäonnistumisen takia ns pikaraitioteiden toteutus hyllytettiin ja myös senmallisen ratkaisun pääarkkitehti Castrén. 

Mun mielestäni on aika kummaa että nyt tämän foorumin aktiivisimmat metronvastustajat ajavat samaa runkolinjaa etelä-pohjoissuunnan joukoliikenteen hoitamiseksi Mannerheimintietä ja Hämeentietä pitkin  kuin Castrén 1950-luvulla, eli että bussit käännytetään Ruskeasuolla tai jossain muussa vaihtopisteesä ja kaikki liikenne sieltä keskustaan hoidettaisiin raitiovaunuilla jotka kulkevat katulikenteen seassa. Mutta kun se runkolinja ei silloin toiminut vaikka liikennemäärät olivat paljon pienempiä, niin miksi se toimisi nyt paremmin? Sitä haluaisin tietää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nuo alueet lasketaan nyt kuitenkin kantakaupunkiin nykyään, ja Itä-Pasila on varsin tiivis kerrassaan.


Mutta se nyt kuitenkin on vain lähiö Vallilan takana, vaikka se kuinka laskettaisiinkin kantakaupunkiin kuuluvaksi. Eikä Vallilakaan vielä kovin kantakaupunkimainen kaikilta osiltaan ole - ja vielä erotettu Alppiharjusta aika raskaalla tavalla.





> Länsimetron rakentamattomuus johtui Espoon jarruttelusta ja vaatimuksesta ajattaa kaikkia bussejaan Kampppiin.


Vaan mistä tiedämme, miten 50- ja 60- luvun Espoo olisi suhtautunut sen ajan pikaratikkaan?




> Ainoa ero on että metron vastustus on kääntynyt metron hoputtamiseksi.


Kylläpä olikin hirveä hoppu!  :Very Happy: 





> Helsingin vilkkain kasvukausi osui autoistumisen kasvuun ja siksi ei viitsitty uutta raideliikennettä rakentaa kuin vain suurimpiin lähiöihin sekä sinne minne meni juna ennestään.


Helsingin kaupungissa väkiluku ei noussut 60-luvulla, vaan kääntyi laskuun, koska väki muutti naapurikuntiin. Sen sijaan siihen saakka aina miltei 1800-luvun alusta asti väkiluku vain kasvoi. 40- ja 50-luvuilla väestökasvu oli suurimmillaan, osittain alueliitosten vuoksi, mutta ymmärtääkseni myös jälleenrakentamiskauden johdosta, jolloin kaiken maailman telakat ja muu teollisuus veti. Ei Suomi tai Helsinki ole tullut mitenkään hirveän paljon Ruotsia tai Tukholmaa jäljessä tässä asiassa. Noin 10 vuotta ehkä. Helsingillä oli oikea tilaisuus 50-luvulla, kun Suomi oli jälleen voimissaan ja sotakorvaukset maksettu. Tuona aikana Suomi on mahdollisesti vahvimmillaan koko historiansa aikana. Ja Helsingillä oli valtavan paljon kokemusta raitioteistä, joka olisi ollut sellaisenaankin passeli esikaupunkeihin.




> Mutta kun se runkolinja ei silloin toiminut vaikka liikennemäärät olivat paljon pienempiä, niin miksi se toimisi nyt paremmin? Sitä haluaisin tietää.


Kokemukset ja ulkomaiset esimerkit yksistään riittäisivät jo perusteluiksi kokeiluun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:37 ----------




> Tätä asiaa on vatvottu tällä foorumilla kauan muissa ketjuissa.


Ja oikeastaan meidänkin pitäisi siirtyä Castrén-ketjuun jauhamaan tästä, jos vielä huvittaa jauhaa.

Modekin saa siirrellä näitä pois häiritsemästä, jos tahtoo.

----------


## aki

> Sekä Pisara, jonne tunnelinporaajat voisivat siirtyä sen jälkeen kun metro Matinkylään on valmis.
> 
> t. Rainer


Valtaosa länsimetron tunneliporaajista on jo tainnut siirtyä takaisin lahden toiselle puolelle sillä varsinainen tunnelin louhinta on jo päättynyt. Loukon selitys työvoiman "karkaamisesta" oli suoranaista valehtelua, koska Kivenlahden jatke ei olisi ikinä ehtinyt alkaa suoraan Matinkylän jälkeen. Nyt valittu linja, eli metron päättäminen Matinkylään ei kuitenkaan mielestäni ole paras mahdollinen jos tämä merkitsee Kivenlahtelaisten täysimittaista siirtymistä liityntään. Metroa olisi syytä jatkaa yhden asemanvälin Finnooseen, tai sitten säilyttää suorat bussiyhteydet Helsinkiin.Tilanne on aika lailla sama kuin Itä-Helsingissä 80-luvulla. Metroa jatkettiin Itäkeskuksesta Kontulaan vasta 1986 ja Mellunmäkeen 1989. Eli useiden vuosien ajan kuljettiin busseilla Itäkeskukseen jossa vaihto metroon. Jos nyt asuisin Kivenlahden suunnalla, niin tuntuisi aika ikävältä kun suora maanpäällinen bussimatka vaihtuisi pakkoliityntään ja maanalaiseen tunnelimetroon. Toisaalta Haukilahti ja Westend on niin lähellä Helsingin keskustaa, ettei pakkoliitynnästä metroon tule mitään lisäarvoa matkustamiseen. Päinvastoin, matka-ajat pitenevät.

----------


## vristo

Liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon (2012-2022) sisältyvät seuraavat ratahankkeet:

Vuosina 20162022 sitoudutaan seuraavien  kärkihankkeiden toteutukseen (noin 1 300 m) 
Pisara-rata,Helsinki 
Helsinki-Riihimäki rataosankapasiteetin lisääminen, 2. vaihe 
Luumäki-Imatra kaksoisraidejayhteyden parantaminen Imatralta Venäjän rajalle

Länsimetron jatko Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ei ole ohjelmassa, joten sitä ei valtion osalta ilman erillistä päätöstä tueta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Samalla pidän kuitenkin mielessä sen, ettei liikenneministerin ja ministeriön kielteinen kanta merkitse sitä, etteikö Kivenlahden metro voisi saada valtionapua. Louko ja metroveljet voivat junailla rahansa ministeriön ohi erillisrahoituksena.


Tätä varmaan kokeillaan ja arvaisin argumentoinnissa hyödynnettävän Helsingin seudun asuntopulaa. Eli Espoo antaa ymmärtää, että se ei pysty pitämään kiinni sovituista rakentamistavoitteista ilman Kivenlahden metroa. Tällä tempulla saisi metron taakse paljon ihmisiä, jotka eivät ole kovin perehtyneitä liikenneasioihin.

----------


## vristo

Toisaalta jatko Kivenlahteen oli yksi Espoon länsimetropäätöksen ehdoista. Ja toisaalta myös Raide-Jokeri oli myös (ei ole paljoa näkynyt viimeaikoina).

----------


## hylje

> Tätä varmaan kokeillaan ja arvaisin argumentoinnissa hyödynnettävän Helsingin seudun asuntopulaa. Eli Espoo antaa ymmärtää, että se ei pysty pitämään kiinni sovituista rakentamistavoitteista ilman Kivenlahden metroa. Tällä tempulla saisi metron taakse paljon ihmisiä, jotka eivät ole kovin perehtyneitä liikenneasioihin.


Mutts sitten kun päästään lapionvarteen käy ilmi että kyllä se Espoo pelkää edelleen liikennettä. Metroasemien ympärille nousee yhtä paljon parkkipaikkoja kuin asuntojakin.

----------


## petteri

> Petteriltä jää huomaamatta, että raidehankkeista löytyy myös erittäin kannattavia sellaisia. Vaikkapa Raide-Jokeri sekä Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiet. Länsimetron tappio on näiden hankkeiden voitto. Tietysti tämä varmaan kismittää kun joukossa on myös Helsingin seudun oma hanke, jolloin ei pääse irvimään että kannetaan metron rahat maakuntiin.


Sekä Raide-Jokeri että Tampereen raitiotie ovat h/k suhteeltaan ykkösen paikkeilla kustannusarviollla, jotka ainakin Jokerin osalta lienevät valtavasti pielessä. Noita Tampereen laskelmia on käsittääkseni myös vähän veivattu, jotta h/k saataisiin niukasti ykköseksi.

Jos foorumin ylistämä Kyllösen linja pääsee valtaan ja sitä oikeasti noudatetaan, joukkoliikenteelle hyvät, mutta h/k-laskelmilla varsin huonot raitiotiet saavat antaa tilaa tieinvestoinneille. Se ei liene foorumin ratikkajengin tavoite, mutta yksisilmäisellä ja näkemyksettömällä raskasraiteiden vastustamispolitiikalla ratikkapuolue tekee nyt hallaa kaikelle joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## hylje

Oliko se nyt taas ratikoiden vika että Espoo/Länsimetro oy ei viitsinyt tehdä kotitöitään?

Se on yhtä lailla ratikoilta "pois" jos rahat käytetään metroon tahi motariin. Jos rahaa käytetään vähemmän metroon tai motariin, rahaa saa löysemmillä ehdoilla ratikoihin.

Ja metron vastustaminen on sitäpaitsi yksinomaan hyvä juttu joukkoliikenteelle. Bussit toimivat jo nyt, ja niitä on edullista kehittää. Hyvää joukkoliikennettä ei saada laittamalla rahaa tunnelijuniin, vaan ottamalla joukkoliikenne vakavasti ja investoimalla hyvään joukkoliikenteeseen. Jälkimmäinen voi ennen pitkää johtaa tunnelijuniin, mutta sitä ennen on monta hyvää ratkaisua käyttämättä.

----------


## petteri

> Ja metron vastustaminen on sitäpaitsi yksinomaan hyvä juttu joukkoliikenteelle. Bussit toimivat jo nyt, ja niitä on edullista kehittää.


Bussit ovat huonoa runkojoukkoliikennettä suurkaupungeille, ne eivät vaan houkuta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi maksukykyisiä matkustajia, vaan ajavat heidät autoilijoiksi. 

Korkeatasoinen eristetty raideliikenne sen sijaan kerää joka puolella maailmaa korkeita matkustajalukuja ja vaikuttaa kaupunkirakenteeseen erittäin positiivisesti tiivistämällä asemien seudut ja luomalla luontaisia aluekeskuksia, jotka eivät helposti liiku kuten bussimaailmassa, jossa uusi hieno autoilevan kansan ostoparatiisi moottoriteiden risteyksessä aina korvaa edellisen kuluneen ja vanhentuneen aluekeskuksen.




> Hyvää joukkoliikennettä ei saada laittamalla rahaa tunnelijuniin, vaan ottamalla joukkoliikenne vakavasti ja investoimalla hyvään joukkoliikenteeseen. Jälkimmäinen voi ennen pitkää johtaa tunnelijuniin, mutta sitä ennen on monta hyvää ratkaisua käyttämättä.


Toki hyvään joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluu monenlaisia ja eritasoisia liikennevälineitä. Runkoyhteyksillä kohtuullisen nopeat eristetetyt raskaat raideliikenneratkaisut ovat kuitenkin erittäin hyvin toimivia, minusta on järjen köyhyyttä jättää lounais-Espoo joukkoliikennemottiin ja samalla tuhota hyvin vauhdissa oleva alueen tiivistymiskehitys. 

Metrojatkon vaihtoehtona minusta lännessä nähtävissä haulikolla kaavoitetun pientalomaton laajentuminen entisestään. En pidä yhtään hyvänä tilanteena, jos Kivenlahden metron rakentamispäätöstä ei nyt tule ja uudisrakentaminen sijoittuu asemaseutujen sijaan ympäri Kirkkonummea, Histaa, Pohjois-Espoota muuta läntistä Uuttamaata.

----------


## hylje

> Bussit ovat huonoa runkojoukkoliikennettä suurkaupungeille, ne eivät vaan houkuta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi maksukykyisiä matkustajia, vaan ajavat heidät autoilijoiksi.


Ihmisiä ajetaan autoilijoiksi rakentamalla löysää ja jalankulkukelvotonta kaupunkia, jossa mahtuu autoilla. Tälläisessä kaupungissa joukkoliikenne, metroa myöten, on aina huonompi ratkaisu kuin auto. Auto lakkaa olemasta paras vasta kun se ruuhkautuu liian monesta autoilijasta.

Ihmisiä ajetaan joukkoliikenteeseen rakentamalla ruuhkaista kaupunkia. Tällöin ei ole väliksi minkälainen ajoneuvo joukkoliikenteellä on, kunhan se ei itse jää ruuhkiin kiinni. Bussikin on reitillään paras ratkaisu.

Käytännössä metro toisi autoilevia ihmisiä Espoosta joukkoliikenteen pariin jos samalla Länsiväylä rakennettaisiin umpeen. Jos Länsiväylä säilytetään nykyisellään eikä sen tilalle rakenneta kaupunkia, metro ei vähennä autoilua lainkaan. Jos Länsiväylää levennetään (=bussikaistat yleiskaistoiksi), metro kasvattaa autoilun määrää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sekä Raide-Jokeri että Tampereen raitiotie ovat h/k suhteeltaan ykkösen paikkeilla kustannusarviollla, jotka ainakin Jokerin osalta lienevät valtavasti pielessä. Noita Tampereen laskelmia on käsittääkseni myös vähän veivattu, jotta h/k saataisiin niukasti ykköseksi.


Jos oletetaan, että kaikki hankkeet suunnitellaan yhtä rehellisesti, niin tunnelihankkeissa on aina enemmän epävarmuustekijöitä eli hintariskiä. Sikäli riski Jokerin tai Treen rassen kustannusarvion pettämiselle olisi pienempi kuin metron kohdalla.

Matinkylän metron kohdalla ei liene myöskään erimielisyyttä siitä, että suunnittelumoraali on ollut hyvin kyseenalainen, joten kustannusnousu 452 -> >1000 johtuu suurelta osin ihan puhtaasti siitä.

Jokerin yleissuunnitelmaa seurasin sen verran läheltä, että rohkenen sanoa, että sen hankkeen kohdalla moraali meni toiseen ääripäähän, eli vastaavat virkamiehet kaikin keinoin varoivat tekemästä suunnitelmasta miltään osin optimistista  jolloin kustannusarvio on pikemminkin ylä- kuin alakanttiin. Tietysti Jokeriin pätee se, mitä Kyllönenkin sanoi hankkeiden viivästymisestä  mitä myöhemmin tehdään, sitä enemmän se maksaa. Vuoden 2009 Jokeri-luvut päivittyvät siis ihan yleisen kustannustason nousun vuoksi ylöspäin, kun viiteen vuoteen asian eteen ei ole tehty mitään. Jos olisi tehty, rata olisi kohta jo auki ja hinnaltaan todennäköisesti edullisempi kuin se, mitä 2009 räknättiin.

Tampereen suunnittelumoraalista en osaa sanoa varmasti, mutta minusta vaikuttaa siltä, ettei siellä vedätetä suuntaan eikä toiseen. Sen sijaan hanke on elänyt niin paljon prosessin aikana, että hintalappu nykysuunnitelman mukaiselle rataverkolle, jossa on lisälinja TAYSiin ja uusimpana uutuutena haararata Hervannassa, selviää vasta kevään kuluessa.




> Jos foorumin ylistämä Kyllösen linja pääsee valtaan ja sitä oikeasti noudatetaan, joukkoliikenteelle hyvät, mutta h/k-laskelmilla varsin huonot raitiotiet saavat antaa tilaa tieinvestoinneille. Se ei liene foorumin ratikkajengin tavoite, mutta yksisilmäisellä ja näkemyksettömällä raskasraiteiden vastustamispolitiikalla ratikkapuolue tekee nyt hallaa kaikelle joukkoliikenteelle.


Hyvä yritys, mutta tuskinpa meitä onnistut hämäämään. Tiedät, että nuo tie- ja joukkoliikennehankkeet ovat vähän niin kuin eri koreissa. Tiehankkeet kilpailevat keskenään, joukkoliikennehankkeet kilpailevat keskenään. Siitä pitävät mm. vihreät huolen.

----------


## petteri

> Ihmisiä ajetaan autoilijoiksi rakentamalla löysää ja jalankulkukelvotonta kaupunkia, jossa mahtuu autoilla. Tälläisessä kaupungissa joukkoliikenne, metroa myöten, on aina huonompi ratkaisu kuin auto. Auto lakkaa olemasta paras vasta kun se ruuhkautuu liian monesta autoilijasta.


Totta, Kivenlahden metron vaihtoehtona on löysä kaupunki, jossa mikään ei ole mistään jalankulkumatkan päässä, vaan joka paikkaan pitää mennä autolla. Metro sen sijaan muodostaa asemien ympäristöön alueita, joilla jalankulku toimii, palvelut ovat lähellä ja asuminen on tiivistä.




> Ihmisiä ajetaan joukkoliikenteeseen rakentamalla ruuhkaista kaupunkia. Tällöin ei ole väliksi minkälainen ajoneuvo joukkoliikenteellä on, kunhan se ei itse jää ruuhkiin kiinni. Bussikin on reitillään paras ratkaisu.


Kivenlahden metron ympäristöön on suunnitteilla paljon uusia asukkaita, jotka ruuhkauttavat kaupunkia ja siten parantavat joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä. 

Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuteen ilman muuta vaikuttaa ruuhkaton liikkuvuus. Raskas eristetty raideliikenne on tässä aivan ylivoimainen busseihin verrattuna. Bussi on nopea moottoriteillä, jossa taas ei ole liikenteen kohteita. Heti kun mennään alueelle, jossa ihmiset liikkuvat muutenkin kuin autolla, bussista tulee hidas. Metro taas on täysin riippumaton katuverkosta ja asemien ympäristö voidaan rakentaa hyvin tiheästi ilman että sillä on vaikutusta joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen. Metroasemat myös luontaisesti vetävät luokseen erilaisia palveluita, jotka ovat asemilla kulkijoiden päivittäisillä kulkureiteillä ja tukevat hyvin autotonta elämäntapaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:01 ----------




> Jos oletetaan, että kaikki hankkeet suunnitellaan yhtä rehellisesti, niin tunnelihankkeissa on aina enemmän epävarmuustekijöitä eli hintariskiä. Sikäli riski Jokerin tai Treen rassen kustannusarvion pettämiselle olisi pienempi kuin metron kohdalla.
> 
> Matinkylän metron kohdalla ei liene myöskään erimielisyyttä siitä, että suunnittelumoraali on ollut hyvin kyseenalainen, joten kustannusnousu 452 -> >1000 johtuu suurelta osin ihan puhtaasti siitä.
> 
> Jokerin yleissuunnitelmaa seurasin sen verran läheltä, että rohkenen sanoa, että sen hankkeen kohdalla moraali meni toiseen ääripäähän, eli vastaavat virkamiehet kaikin keinoin varoivat tekemästä suunnitelmasta miltään osin optimistista  jolloin kustannusarvio on pikemminkin ylä- kuin alakanttiin.


Jokerin kustannusarvio on ihan tolkuttoman matala mihinkään edes suunnilleen vastaavaan ulkomaan hankkeeseen verrattuna. Paljon lisää hintaa tullee jo pelkästään kaikkien liikennevalojen uusimisesta ja liikenteen ohjausjärjestelmästä. Jos siis tehdään ihan oikeaa Eurooppalaista pikaratikkaa eikä jotain pikaratikan pohjoista matelevaa halpisirvikuvaa ratikkapuolueen toiviobudjetilla. Siihen sitten puuttuvia yli- ja alikulkuja ja muuta sälää niin raide-Jokeri pääsee kyllä Matinkylän metron tasolle suhteellisen kustannusarvion pitävyydessä, jos ei sen ylitäkin.

Kivenlahden jatkon kustannukset ovat sen sijaan hyvin tiedossa, kun vastaava ratkaisu on juuri rakenteilla. Hintariskiä ei nyt ole paljonkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jokerin kustannusarvio on ihan tolkuttoman matala mihinkään edes suunnilleen vastaavaan ulkomaan hankkeeseen verrattuna. Paljon lisää hintaa tullee jo pelkästään kaikkien liikennevalojen uusimisesta ja liikenteen ohjausjärjestelmästä. Jos siis tehdään ihan oikeaa Eurooppalaista pikaratikkaa eikä jotain pikaratikan pohjoista matelevaa halpisversiota ratikkapuolueen toiviobudjetilla. Siihen sitten puuttuvia yli- ja alikulkuja ja muuta sälää niin raide-Jokeri pääsee kyllä Matinkylän metron tasolle kustannusarvion pitävyydessä, jos ei sen suhteellisesti ylitäkin.


Suosittelisin palaamaan kaikkiin niihin topikkeihin, joissa sinulle on selitetty, millä tavoin eri maihden ja olosuhteiden ratikkahankkeiden hinnat ovat keskenään vertailukelpoisia.




> Kivenlahden jatkon kustannukset ovat sen sijaan hyvin tiedossa, kun vastaava ratkaisu on juuri rakenteilla. Hintariskiä ei nyt ole paljonkaan.


Nyt naurattaa jo niin, etteivät sormet tahdo pysyä näppiksellä. Monta hauskaa tarinaa olet viime päivien aikana kirjoittanut, mutta eiköhän tämä vie jo voiton. Voisin mielelläni lyödä kanssasi vetoa  olettan, että tietäisin, kuka olet.

----------


## petteri

> Suosittelisin palaamaan kaikkiin niihin topikkeihin, joissa sinulle on selitetty, millä tavoin eri maihden ja olosuhteiden ratikkahankkeiden hinnat ovat keskenään vertailukelpoisia.


Toki ratikkahankkeiden hintatasoja on täällä vertailtu. Noiden ketjujen perusteella Helsingin seudun erityisolosuhteissa on halvinta maailmassa rakentaa pikaratikkaa. Toki vain silloin iso osa kustannuksista on ajateltu maksettavaksi jostain ihan muualta kuin ratikkahankkeen budjetista ja loputkin menot on laskettu todella rajusti alakanttiin, samalla toki ajatellun ratkaisun nopeus on lähellä hyvää katuratikkaa, joka osin selittää halpaa hintaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisin mielelläni lyödä kanssasi vetoa  olettan, että tietäisin, kuka olet.


Foorumin jäsenenä näet petterin oikean nimen. Jos et halua sopia vedosta netissä, niin googlaamalla petterin oikeaa nimeä löydät hänen puhelinnumeronsa, voit vaikka yrittää soittaa ja sopia vedosta puhelimessa.

----------


## hylje

> Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuteen ilman muuta vaikuttaa ruuhkaton liikkuvuus. Raskas eristetty raideliikenne on tässä aivan ylivoimainen busseihin verrattuna. Bussi on nopea moottoriteillä, jossa taas ei ole liikenteen kohteita. Heti kun mennään alueelle, jossa ihmiset liikkuvat muutenkin kuin autolla, bussista tulee hidas. Metro taas on täysin riippumaton katuverkosta ja asemien ympäristö voidaan rakentaa hyvin tiheästi ilman että sillä on vaikutusta joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen. Metroasemat myös luontaisesti vetävät luokseen erilaisia palveluita, jotka ovat asemilla kulkijoiden päivittäisillä kulkureiteillä ja tukevat hyvin autotonta elämäntapaa.


Sinulla on tässä sellainen ajatus, että tiheä ja hyvä kaupunki ei ole mahdollista ilman metroa. Mutta metro on ominainen lähinnä autoilulähiöille ja asemanympäristöihin, joiden vallitseva elementti on eritasoristeys.

Itse näkisin mielelläni seudulla enemmän kaupunkia. Siksi pitäisi panostaa tiheään pintaliikenteeseen, joka on kaupungille ominaista. Helsingissäkin, metronkin varrella. Ja ennen kaikkea sen kaupungin rakentamiseen, jota auttaa jos rahat eivät kulu pelkästään liikenteen järjestämiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ai tästä on jo päätetty?


Ei ole päätetty. Hallitusohjelma ei ole Suomen valtion päätös, vaan hallitukseen osallistuvien puolueiden tahdonilmaisu. 240 M:n antaminen Espoolle on päätetty sitten, kun raha on valtion budjetissa, jonka eduskunta on hyväksynyt. Siten Espoon valtuuston helmikuussa tekemä ehdollinen päätös Kivenlahden metron rakentamisesta ei ole tullut voimaan, koska Suomen valtio ei ole tehnyt päätöstä antaa sitä varten 240 M. Jos Espoon virkamiehet ryhtyvät Kivenlahden metroa kuitenkin rakentamaan, he ylittävät toimivaltansa.

Marssijärjestys tässä asiassa on niin, että Stubbin hallitus pitää syksyllä kehysriihen, jossa joko ehdotetaan rahaa Espoolle tai sitten ei. Tai ehdotetaan ja päätetään jotain siltä väliltä. En ole juristi, mutta vaikka Stubbin hallitusohjelmassa lupaillaankin ehdollisesti (ehto on, että Espoo täyttää valtion asuntotuotantotavoitteet, mitä niillä sitten tarkoitetaankin) Espoolle 240 M aikaisintaan vuodesta 2018 lähtien, niin luulen, että Stubbin hallituksella ei ole toimivaltaa päättää valtion budjeteista vuonna 2018 ja siitä eteenpäin. Hallituksen ja eduskunnan budjettivalta on vain vuodeksi kerrallaan. Arvelen, että valtio voi tehdä enintään aiesopimuksen, kuten jo nyt on olemassa, eli MAL-aiesopimus pk-seudun kuntien kanssa. Ja Espoo on sen sopimuksen hyväksynyt myös. 

Vaatimalta valtiolta rahaa ja aloittaessaan Kivenlahden metron rakentamisen syksyllä Espoo myös rikkoo itse valtion kanssa tekemäänsä edellä mainittua MAL-aiesopimusta maankäytöstä, asumisesta ja liikenteestä. Espoo siis on jo sopinut valtion kanssa, että Kivenlahden metroa ei ryhdytä tekemään ainakaan ennen vuotta 2016. En tiedä, onko Espoon valtuutetuille kerrottu, että Espoo anoi valtiolta Kivenlahden metrorahaa jo kesällä 2013 ja liikenneministeriö vastasi, että ei tule, koska Espoo on itsekin jo sopinut asiasta valtion kanssa. Valtuuston kirjallisessa esittelytekstissä ei tämä asia esiinny.

Jo Matinkylän metron valtionrahoitusta perusteltiin sillä, että tehtiin vain poliittinen päätös, vaikka mitkään liikennehankerahoituksen sovellettavat vaatimukset eivät täyttyneetkään. Selitettiin, että vaatimukset voidaan sivuuttaa, jos niin halutaan. Ja samaahan on selitetty nyt Kivenlahden metron kohdalla. Eduskunnan oikeusasiamiehen keväällä 15.4.2014 antama päätös LVM:n rahankäytöstä edellytti, että likennehankkeiden tulee olla perusteltuja, kuten valtion budjettia koskeva lainsäädäntö edellyttää. Eli lainmukaista budjetointia ei ole tehdä vain poliittisia päätöksiä, jotka eivät täytä muita perusteluita. Minusta tämä tarkoittaa, että Kivenlahden metron valtionrahoitusta ei voi perustaa vain siihen, että poliittisesti nyt vain halutaan antaa Espoolle rahaa, vaikka muita perusteluita ei ole.

Kokosin Kivenlahden metroon liittyvää asiaa uuteen artikkeliin Kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivustolleni. Artikkelista selviää mm. minkälaisia tuloksia Kivenlahden metron vaikutusarvioinneista on saatu. Ehkäpä kuvaavin arvio Kivenlahden metrosta on tämä hankearvioinnista poimittu teksti:



> ...hanke ulottuu yhdyskuntarakenteen reunoille saakka, eikä takamaastosta löydy merkittävää matkustajakysyntää investoinneiltaan ja matkustajakapasiteetiltaan järeään hankkeeseen. Kun arvioidaan metron jatkeen kaikki matkustajat 30 vuoden ajalta, muodostuu pelkän investoinnin kustannus matkustajaa kohti noin 1,5 euron suuruiseksi.


Antero

----------


## petteri

Kivenlahden metrojatkeen työt käynnistävät lokakuussa:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/L%C3%A4nsi...a1407035231950

----------


## Antero Alku

Metro jatkuu Kirkkonummelle ja Kauklahteen.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/L%C3%A4nsi...a1407035231950

... Ai sori, tuli väärään ketjuun. Olisi pitänyt avata uudet ketjut Kirkkonummen ja Kauklahden metroille. Eiköhän niiden mahdollisimman nopea aloittaminen säästä ainakin puolet Kivenlahden metron hinnasta (kumpikin säästään 200 M), joten ilman muuta louhinnat molempien tunneleista kannattaa aloittaa nyt saman tien. Ja ilman joutavia ehtoja valtion avustuksista. Sillä totta kai valtio maksaa aina 30 % metrosta. Metrot ovat aina välttämättömiä ja liikenteellisesti välttämättömiä ja kaupunkirakenteen vuoksi välttämättömiä.

Asiallisesti jatkaen, linkattu juttu on malliesimerkki tarkoituksellisesta harhaan johtamisesta lehden lukijoiden mielipiteen muokkaamiseksi. Varmaan asioilla on viestinnän tieteessä omat termitkin, mutta jutun voi analysoida kansankielelläkin.

Jutun päätavoite on tukea tulevaa päätöksentekoa luomalla mielikuvaa, että kaikki on jo päätetty, eikä mitään ole tehtävissä. On siis turha rimpuilla vastaan, edes esittää kysymyksiä. Siksi jutun otsikko ja sisältö esittelee varmana asiaa, joka ei ole millään lailla varma, mutta toki asiaa ajavien toive.

Tavoitellun mielikuvan vahvistamiseksi jutun ingressi (painetussa lehdessä, tässä oikeastaan alaotsikko) ohjaa epävarmuuden mielikuvan varsinaisen asian jälkeisiin tapahtumiin. Siksi ingressissä selitetään, että avoin kysymys on, minne metroa rakennetaan Kivenlahden jälkeen. Näin esitetään, jotta lukijalle tulee ajatus, että nythän Kivenlahden metron tekeminen on varma asia, koska mietitään sitä, mitä metroa rakennetaan sen jälkeen.

Tosiasiallinen tilanne ei ole muuttunut yhtään miksikään siitä, mitä kirjoitin pari viestiä taaksepäin 18.7.2014. Mutta ehkä metrokioskissa on kuultu pikkulintujen laulua siitä, että Espoon metrorahan kanssa voi käydä samalla tavalla kuin jo maaliskuun kehysriihessä. Niinpä propagandakoneeseen pitää panna kierroksia.

Venäjän tilanne ja Microsoftin irtisanomiset antanevat hallitukselle aihetta pohtia oikeita elvytys- ja työllistämistoimia. Esimerkiksi juuri julkistettu Turun telakan omistusjärjestely lienee valtion osalta samassa suuruusluokassa kuin Espoon anoma metrotuki, mutta työllistämisvaikutukset ovat karkeasti 10-kertaiset.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jutun päätavoite on tukea tulevaa päätöksentekoa luomalla mielikuvaa, että kaikki on jo päätetty, eikä mitään ole tehtävissä. On siis turha rimpuilla vastaan, edes esittää kysymyksiä. Siksi jutun otsikko ja sisältö esittelee varmana asiaa, joka ei ole millään lailla varma, mutta toki asiaa ajavien toive.
> 
> Tavoitellun mielikuvan vahvistamiseksi jutun ingressi (painetussa lehdessä, tässä oikeastaan alaotsikko) ohjaa epävarmuuden mielikuvan varsinaisen asian jälkeisiin tapahtumiin. Siksi ingressissä selitetään, että avoin kysymys on, minne metroa rakennetaan Kivenlahden jälkeen. Näin esitetään, jotta lukijalle tulee ajatus, että nythän Kivenlahden metron tekeminen on varma asia, koska mietitään sitä, mitä metroa rakennetaan sen jälkeen.
> 
> Tosiasiallinen tilanne ei ole muuttunut yhtään miksikään siitä, mitä kirjoitin pari viestiä taaksepäin 18.7.2014. Mutta ehkä metrokioskissa on kuultu pikkulintujen laulua siitä, että Espoon metrorahan kanssa voi käydä samalla tavalla kuin jo maaliskuun kehysriihessä. Niinpä propagandakoneeseen pitää panna kierroksia.


Olen noudattanut aselepoa aika monta kuukautta ja vältellyt ihan tarkoituksella sotia, mutta:

Kivenlahden metrosta on jo päätetty. Ensimmäiset reiät porataan jo ennen tämän hallituskauden loppua. Seuraavat hallitukset noudattavat Suomessa yleensä edellisten hallitusten päätöksiä jos niiden täytäntöönpano on aloitettu. Lisäksi tämän hetken vaalimatematiikalla Kokoomus on seuraavienkin vaalien jälkeen pääministeripuolue. (Paljon provovoivaa tekstiä sensuroitu.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Jutun päätavoite on tukea tulevaa päätöksentekoa luomalla mielikuvaa, että kaikki on jo päätetty, eikä mitään ole tehtävissä.


Asian voi varmaan nähdä noinkin. Minä en itse oikein ymmärrä, mitä syytä olisi luoda mielikuvaa, että Kirkkonummen ja Kauklahden metroista olisi jo päätetty, kun ei kumpikaan ole edes tapetilla eivätkä varmaan ole sitä kymmeniin vuosiin. Mielikuvat eivät siis kuitenkaan johtaisi päätöksentekoon. Minusta ainakin vaikuttaa siltä, että nyt paalutetaan mielikuviin seuraavana metrolinjana Viikin metroa, joka on "pakko" tehdä itämetron kapasiteetin turvaamiseksi.

Minusta yksi ihan uskottava vaihtoehto on, että toimittaja on halunnut väkisin kertoa jonkun kokonaan uuden asian (eli uutisen) saadakseen jutusta mielenkiintoisemman. Kivenlahden metron töiden alkaminen ei hänen mielestään ollut yksinään riittävän iso uutinen, joten hän on täydentänyt sitä uutisella Kauklahden ja Kirkkonummen metroista. Niistä kertominen on myös positiivinen uutinen ja niitähän lukijat haluavat lukea: kansa haluaa metroa ja nyt kansa on tyytyväinen, kun saa lukea sen laajenemisesta. Vuoden mittaan kumuloitunut tyytyväisyys Hesarin uutisiin on takaraivossa vielä sittenkin, kun seuraava tilausmaksu tulee maksettavaksi, ja sitä ei maksa yhtään niin pitkin hampain, kun on tykännyt lehden sisällöstä.

No, jos joko minun tai sinun selitys pitää paikkaansa, niin kumpikaan ei anna hyvää kuvaa Hesarin nykytilasta.

----------


## Kani

Jutun kirjoittajana näyttää olevan maltillisempi niistä kahdesta toimittajasta, jonka nimi on Marja Sal_ _ _ _.

Hesarin värittynyt metrokirjoittelu olisi hyvä gradun aihe jollekin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hesarin värittynyt metrokirjoittelu olisi hyvä gradun aihe jollekin.


Ainakin siinä vaiheessa, kun viimeinkin herätään tyhjätaskuina katuojasta, krapulassa, morkkiksessa ja miljardeja euroja köyhempänä, ja aletaan kirjoittaa metropäätöksistä, laman ajan rahanhaaskuusta ja korruptiosta ylipäänsä, tullee myös näiden nk. journalistien kirjoitukset esiin osana kaiken tämän hulluuden esittelyä jälkipolville. En ymmärrä, miten journalisti voi ennen niin arvovaltaisessa julkaisussa mennä noin pahasti vääristelyn ja asiavirheiden teille.

----------


## sebastin

Höpö höpö. Metroa on tuunattu sinne 40 vuotta kaikki tiesi että se sinne tulee. Nyt vihdoin kun se on rakennettu, niin muuten niin laiska asuntotuottaja Espoo ja grynderit joutuu vastineeksi  rakentamaan kodit kymmenille tuhansille ihmisille.

Ei mitään vikaa missään.
Ei mitään uutta missään. 

Itään metron varrelle on vasta 2000-luvulla saavutettu piste, että ruuhka aikaan metroihin eivät kaikki edes mahdu, kohta tarvitaan Aasiasta tuttuja metroon puskijoita  :Very Happy: 

Anyhow, paljon porua tyhjästä. Etelä-Espoo on 15 vuoden päästä paikoittain melko erinäköinen lisä- ja uudisrakentamisen johdosta.

Ja ennen kuin kukaan huutaa mitään, niin hyvä joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on se että jokaiselle on istumapaikka.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Höpö höpö. Metroa on tuunattu sinne 40 vuotta kaikki tiesi että se sinne tulee. Nyt vihdoin kun se on rakennettu, niin muuten niin laiska asuntotuottaja Espoo ja grynderit joutuu vastineeksi  rakentamaan kodit kymmenille tuhansille ihmisille.
> 
> Ei mitään vikaa missään.
> Ei mitään uutta missään.


Ainakin päätöksentekosysteemit toimivat samalla tavalla kuin kultaisella 70 -luvulla. Osoittaa kuitenkin aika huonoa yhteiskunta-analyysia, jos ei huomaa että tässä on ainakin keskivertoveronmaksajan/-joukkoliikennettä käyttävän kannalta erittäin suuria vikoja. (veronmaksajien rahat käytetään huonosti, joukkoliikenteen taso heikkenee, päätöksentekojärjestelmä on korruptoitunut ja autoritäärinen, kansalaisia yritetään harhauttaa jotta pieni eliitti hyötyisi.)
Ja sitäpaitsi ne kodit voitaisiin rakentaa jo nyt, ilman kalliita metroinvestointeja.




> Itään metron varrelle on vasta 2000-luvulla saavutettu piste, että ruuhka aikaan metroihin eivät kaikki edes mahdu, kohta tarvitaan Aasiasta tuttuja metroon puskijoita


Niin, mutta eikö olisi hyödyllisempää jos se piste saavutettaisiin jo nyt, eikä joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa? Jos itämetrollakin kesti yli kaksikymmentä vuotta tuon pisteen saavuttamiseen (ilman mainittavia hyötyjä), niin kuinka pitkään kestää Länsimetrolla?




> Anyhow, paljon porua tyhjästä. Etelä-Espoo on 15 vuoden päästä paikoittain melko erinäköinen lisä- ja uudisrakentamisen johdosta.


Mutta eikö ideana ole että nämäkin metroon käytettävät rahat olisi parempi käyttää siten että vaikutukset olisivat välittömiä, eikä ehkä sitten joskus viidentoista vuoden päässä toteutuvia?
Kuka nimittäin hyötyy näin epävarmoista sijoituskohteista? Espoon kaupunki (viidentoista vuoden päästä, ehkä?) Grynderit? Metron rakennuttajat? Minusta on aika selvää että (ehkä) viidentoista vuoden päästä tapahtuvilla vaikutuksilla ei ole mitään vaikutusta espoon kaupungin taloudelliseen tilanteeseen nyt, missä mielessä Kivenlahden metron rakentaminen näyttää, ja on tuhlausta. Tietenkin niin pitkään kun poliittinen järjestelmä on mitä on, niin tällaista tulee tapahtumaan kansan kustannuksella siten että pieni eliitti hyötyy. (Seriously, kuka oikeasti keräisi massit taskuunsa tällaisesta projektista? Kenen ei tarvitsisi kärsiä joukkoliikennesysteemistä jolla matka keskustaankin vie yhdellä vaihdolla yli puoli tuntia?)




> Ja ennen kuin kukaan huutaa mitään, niin hyvä joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on se että jokaiselle on istumapaikka.


Jaa, ja minä kun luulin että joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa määrittää matkan ajallinen pituus, vuoroväli, ajoneuvon ajassa pysyminen, kävelymatka lähimmälle pysäkille, joukkoliikenneverkoston kattavuus, suorien matkojen/vaihdollisten matkojen määrä, käytetty kulkuneuvo, matkustajainformaation määrä ja saatavuus, sekä kausilipun hinta. Jos joku haluaa istumapaikkoja, käyttäkööt taksia tai menkööt autolla, sillä niillä semmoinen on taattu. Joukkoliikennesysteemiä ei voi kuitenkaan rakentaa sen varaan että jokaisella olisi istumapaikka.

----------


## aki

> Itään metron varrelle on vasta 2000-luvulla saavutettu piste, että ruuhka aikaan metroihin eivät kaikki edes mahdu, kohta tarvitaan Aasiasta tuttuja metroon puskijoita


Ei nykyinen metro mun tietääkseni ole edes ruuhka-aikaan niin kuormittunut etteikö kaikki sisään mahtuisi. Saattaa olla että junat kuormittuvat epätasaisesti kun suuri osa matkustajista pyrkii sisään keskivaiheilla vaikka päätyvaunuissa olisi hyvin tilaa. 

Tulevaisuuden automaattimetrossa tämä kapasiteettiongelma saattaa kuitenkin oikeasti tulla vastaan kun junan max. vaunumäärä tippuu neljään nykyisen kuuden sijaan. Tämä saatiin aikaan tekemällä Espooseen lyhyet laiturit.

Tuossa samassa Hs:n jutussa taisi HKL:n johtokunnan puheenjohtaja kommentoida että jos lyhyiden laitureiden ansiosta kapasiteetti idässä tulevaisuudessa loppuu,  niin on varmaa ettei lännen laitureita enää tulla pidentämään.  Vaihtoehdoksi hän heittää että rakennetaan sitten vaikka Itäväylän vartta kulkeva raitiotie metron avuksi :Smile: 
On aikamoista hölmöläisten hommaa rakentaa kalliilla tunnelimetroa ja syödä sitten tulevaisuuden kapasiteetti pois tekemällä tynkälaiturit.

----------


## Kani

Kunhan tynkämetrofarssi realisoituu, tullaan huomaamaan, että kaikille ei ainakaan idässä riitä edes seisomapaikkoja. Se ei johdu metron huumaavasta suosiosta ja voittokulusta, vaan tehdyistä virheratkaisuista.

Mitä tulee asuntotuotannon ja metron koplaukseen, kyse on jo huumorin puolelle menevästä sanamagiasta. Veljillä on ollut jo pitkään valmiit suunnitelmat asuntorakentamisesta Espoon metroasemille, eikä niiden toteutumisesta ole mitään epäselvyyttä, jos metro kerran rakennetaan. Se on yksinkertaisesti kannattavaa bisnestä sekä veljille että kaupungille. Kuka on muuta edes esittänyt? Lisäksi Espooseen on ilman metroakin rakennettu suuri määrä asuntoja ja kaupungin asukasluku on kasvanut kymmenillä tuhansilla. Nyt kuitenkin selitellään metron valtionapuja ehdollisina asuntorakentamiselle.

Mitä seuraavaksi sanageneraattorista - sanotaanko, että valtio tulee mukaan metron rahoittamiseen, jos sitoudutaan ajamaan rakennetulla radalla metrojunia?

----------


## sebastin

Kritiikki voi kääntyä itseään vastaan, sillä itämetro voidaan kampissa haaroittaa Töölöön, Meilahteen, Pasilaan ja siitä eteenpäin.

Vuosaaresta voidaan ajaa Espooseen ja Mellunmäestä Töölöön, tai toisin päin.

Kapasiteettihan riittää (ei tosin istumapaikat) jos vain vuoroväli lyhenee, siihen ei välttämättä tarvitsisi automaattia, mutta olkoon sitten automaatti kun hkl:n kiskomiehet niin haluavat.

Mielelläni kyllä näkisin Töölön ja Pasilan suunnalla pikaratikan tunnelissa kuin haaroitetun itämetron.

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan pj:n lausunto oli varmaan sarkastinen, siksi tarkoitettu. Sillä O. Kivekäshän tuli asemaansa vasta kuin kaikki nykyinen oli päätetty. Eikä Kivekäs Länsimetro OY:ssä toimi.

----------


## Kani

> Kritiikki voi kääntyä itseään vastaan, sillä itämetro voidaan kampissa haaroittaa Töölöön, Meilahteen, Pasilaan ja siitä eteenpäin.
> 
> Vuosaaresta voidaan ajaa Espooseen ja Mellunmäestä Töölöön, tai toisin päin.


Ehdottaisin, että tällaisia suunnittelevat myös rahoittaisivat hankkeet kokonaan ilman veronmaksajien osallistumista. Mihinkäs kannattavissa hankkeissa edes tarvitaan veronmaksajia. Ai miksi ei käy?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Joo, ja sitten KUN Länsimetro maailman ympäri takaisin Mellunmäkeen on maksanut itsensä takaisin ja alkaa tuottamaan voittoa, voidaan sillä kuitata valtiovelka ja ostaa Venäjä, USA, Kanada ja Antarktis. Rakentaminen alkaa NYT.

----------


## Multsun poika

En itsekään ole Länsimetron erityinen ystävä.

Mielestäni on silti järkevää jatkaa metroa Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen, kun kerran Länsimetro Matinkylään tulee joka tapauksessa. Jatkeella saadaan liityntäliikennettä vähennettyä melko paljon.

Ja mikä jatkeen vaihtoehto olisi ?

Bussiralli Kivenlahdesta, Soukasta ym Matinkylään. Jos itse olisin muuttamassa vaikkapa Suomenoja puhdistamon taloihin, haluaisin matkustaa metrolla perille. En bussilla enkä ainakaan minkäännäköisellä ratikkavirityksellä Matinkylästä.

----------


## EVhki

Länsimetron Instagramissa kerrotaan koeajojen edenneen Kivenlahteen asti koko välille Finnoo-Kivenlahti.

----------

